# mmm



## Aggie08 (Oct 30, 2005)

At the football game they had two flyovers as part of a salute to our armed forces. They had two F/A-18's and two F-16C's- that made my friggin day! They flew real low over the stadium and i got goosebumps. I've never seen F-16's fly so close- they sound great! Better than the -18s, anyways. I was so psyched. Whoo! The -16's were from the texas air national guard and the -18's were part of the marine All weather attack team and both had just completed a tour in either Afghanistan or Iraq. Very patriotic. Very awesome. Just about lost it in my pants. Bush senior (not really senior but the first one) was there and he awarded two current aggie students in the armed forces purple hearts. GO USA!

p.s. i've got a video as soon as my friend uploads it...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 30, 2005)

Must have been neat to see. 

I have seen the Blue Angels with there F-18's and the Thunderbirds with there F-16's several times at Air Shows and it really is amazing.


----------



## Aggie08 (Oct 30, 2005)

I've seen the Blue Angels before and it was from the space needle in seattle. Good stuff.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 30, 2005)

I hate to say this as an Air Force vet, but the Blue Angels are actually better than the Thunderbirds.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 31, 2005)

whereas the Red arrows are the best display team in the world, yes CC, even better then the Frecci Tricolouri (man i wish i could spell)..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 31, 2005)

The Frecce Tricolori are far better...perhaps this would make a neat poll...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2005)

No they aren't the Red Arrows are better...

It would yes...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 31, 2005)

red arrows rock! they do a formation called the lancaster! what could be cooler! and the flight leader is unbelievably british..........


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 31, 2005)

for noise power and excitement i gotta vote with blue angels followed by thunder birds but they require a large show area more blank spots in the show as the for larger teams red arrows over the snowbirds only because of the ac type if i was going to take a neophyte to an airshow the us teams are more impressive but snowbirds and red arrows are more finesse the frecchi Tricolori are also very good but not the best 
i get to see a lot of these guys as my house is pretty close to the falls and everybody likes to do a few laps around for photo ops


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> red arrows rock! they do a formation called the lancaster! what could be cooler! and the flight leader is unbelievably british..........



They do. He is isn't he


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 31, 2005)

Frecce Tricolori are awesome...The freestyle guy is awesome, and there are no better smoke artists...


----------



## Parmigiano (Oct 31, 2005)

.. in my 'ultralight' times I had a friend who was mad with Frecce Tricolori
He somehow managed to have authorization to land his dragonfly on their airfield, had spare wheels with him, replaced the wheels after landing to 'preserve their purity' and put in his living room the 'wheels who touched the sacred soil' !
People is crazy...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 31, 2005)

Wow, awesome!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 1, 2005)

Personally I like all the team teams. I dont care which one is better. They are all amazing pilots and what they do is very difficult. My hats off to them all and I like them all.


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 1, 2005)

couldn't find the tricolori some where i got that plus red arrows in the hawl


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 1, 2005)

Nice shots! Here at the academy we get a flyover by "something" before the start of every home football game...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 1, 2005)

We got a fly over a B-2 and 2 F-15's once, it was pretty cool.


----------



## Aggie08 (Nov 3, 2005)

Cool, I heard that the year before I got here there was a B-17 flyover really low, I would have killed to see that.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 3, 2005)

Heres the Frecce pbfoot...


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 3, 2005)

looks good do you have access to photos of them over niagara i can't seem to find any they were here about 10 yeears ago


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 6, 2005)

I have allways been impressed with the Russian aerobatic teams. They do some amazing shit with the Mig-29's and Su-27's.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 6, 2005)

I havent seen them but ive heard theyre good...

I should start compiling this poll, so far we've got:

Red Arrows
Frecce Tricolori
Thunderbirds
Blue Angels
Russians...what are they actually called?

Any others?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 6, 2005)

Sounds like a good list.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 6, 2005)

Ok I'll make it...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 6, 2005)

You know what is funny. I know the German Luftwaffe has an acrobatics team also. I believe they use Alfajets but I am not sure. I know they have one but I have never ever seen them and I have been in Germany forever.


----------

